# Information on AMD FX4100 Or Phenom X4



## redw0lfx (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi, All,

I am looking at upgrading my FreeBSD 9 workstation from an Intel Pentium 4 processor to some AMD type processor.  Currently looking at the AMD FX4100 and was wondering if anyone has run FreeBSD on it or heard of any issues?  I haven't decided on the motherboard yet, but if anyone has any recommendations, I am all open.

Was also thinking of the Phenom X4 processor from AMD, I can test the Phenom since a friend already has the CPU and see how it runs.

If anyone has any other recommendations for an AMD Motherboard and CPU with at least 4 cores that would work fine under FreeBSD, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## ddaley (Jan 1, 2012)

I am currently running FreeBSD 8.2 on "AMD Phenom II X4 960T Processor"

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0056D5AMY/ref=oh_o03_s01_i02_details

It is running great without problems... 

I wanted a system that with low power consumption and semi-portable.  So, I am running the processor in this system:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0069IV5RO/ref=oh_o03_s01_i01_details

I had to modify one file in the kernel sources to get the network card to be recognized.  Other than that, no issues with the hardware.  I talked about the change I made in this thread:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=28094


----------



## je33 (Jan 1, 2012)

9-PRERELEASE on M5A97 w/ an FX-8120 @ 4.5GHz. 2x Crucial M4 SSD hosting zroot. Runs fine, snappy little box.


----------



## redw0lfx (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the information guys.  I was thinking about the FX-8120 as well.  Good to know both CPU work fine.


----------

